# حصريا :لمحبى القطط ( كل انواع القطط)



## asmicheal (27 ديسمبر 2009)

القطة كان لطيف 
لكن القط يرتبط بالمكان 
بينما الكلب يرتبط بالانسان صاحب المكان 
كمان الكلب كانة هينطق 
بينما القطة تنظر اليك كانها تواضعت وقبلت السكنى ببيتك !

لان لى اعزاء كثيرون يحبون القطط 

لهم جميعا ولكم اهدى هذا الموضوع 
من قرائاتى على النت 

منقوووووووول 

كل أنواع القطط
[ *All Kinds Of CatS]



**إذا واجهت مشكلة اختيار قطة لنفسك أو زيارة أحد المعارض الدولية فإن التشكيلة ستبدو غير منتهية وسيكون الاختيار صعباً وهنالك قططاً كبيرة منقوشة وقططاً صغيرة ناعمة الشعر وقطط طويلة الأرجل وقطط قصيرة الجسم ذات وجوه شرسة، وفروها مميز ببقع وخطوط وتحدث في كل لون ممكن تصوره من أسود وأبيض إلى أحمر وأزرق وفضي وذهبي. يقدم العاملين بتناسل القطط ألواناً جديدة دوماً لتوسيع المجموعة الموجودة وبعض الاستحسان قد تم نيله بينما يأخذ آخرون عقوداً ليصبحوا مقبولين، ومع ذلك/ ليس مثل حالة الكلاب/ ليس هنالك نماذج عدة أساسية مختلفة من القطط فقط وبشكل خاص الاختلافات المتطورة لبعض أشكال جسمية قياسية وبعض الخصائص (البنية الفيزيائية على سبيل المثال). ضمن كل ذلك فإن فرو القطط السيامية المخملي الملمس أو الفارسية ناعمة الملمس أو أبو الهول الصلعاء المجعدة و Rex الأجعد كلها تقع ضمن مجموعتين تتعلقان بشكل الجسم: إما القطط عريضة الوجه (Cobby) ذات رؤوس مدورة وخدود سمينة أو من النوع الأجنبي الناعمة الملساء ذات وجوه مرصوصة الشكل وشرقية وأجسام نحيفة لينة وسيقان نحيفة وطويلة مع مخالب رقيقة. بعض السلالات هي تعديلات لأحد هذه الأنواع أو ومزيج من الاثنين والقطة البورمية ذات الشكل الأجنبي لها شكل مدور ومليء أكثر من السلالات **لشرقية. لأن القطط تبقي نفسها رشيقة بشكل طبيعي فإنها تميل للحفاظ على شكل جسم صحيح، فقط تصبح سمينة إذا تغذت كثيراً وتمرنت قليلاً.تميل الذيول والآذان لإتباع شكل الجسم وهي أصغر حجماً وأكثر دوراناً بالنسبة لقطة Cobby ولكن ضخمة ومدببة بالنسبة للقطط الشرقية. وثانية فإن هنالك تنوعات: النوع الأسكتلندي (Scottish Fold) له أذنان مسطحتان عكس رأسه مثل قبعة مضحكة والنوع الثاني (Manx) ليس له ذيل على الإطلاق ومن ثم يوجد نوع الفرو ويمكن القول أن القطط يمكن أن تكون إما طويلة الشعر أو قصيرة الشعر اعتماداً على نشأتها في بلد حار أو بارد ولكن ذات الشعر الطويل قد يكون ناعماً وحريراً أو كثيفاً وخشناً. والفرو القصير يمكن أن يكون مخملي كسجادة من النوع الممتاز أو قصيراً وناعماً كما في الشعر القصير الأجنبي. ويتم التحكم باللون بواسطة جينات القطة، وبينما يزداد تعمق أخصائيي التناسل بعلم الوراثة فإن تشكيلة الظلال ضمن عدة سلالات مختلفة تصبح واسعة الانتشار أكثر. القطط البيضاء كلياً أو السوداء أو الحمراء أو الزرقاء تدعى ذاتية اللون والقطط البيضاء مع لون آخر موصوفة على أنها ثنائية اللون.

**قطط معينة لديها شعر ذو قمة بلون آخر مما يعطي تأثيراً دخانياً جميلاً، والعلامة التجارية للنوع السيامي هي اللون العاكس على بعض النقاط: (الأنف، الأذنان، القدمان، الوجه، والذيل) وعلامات الفرو السوداء و البنية الصفراء والفرو الرمادي بخطوط متموجة سوداء تجمعان عدة ألوان بشكل بقع وخطوط وهذا يعكس لوناً عاتماً للأنواع البرية. واليوم يتم التحكم بالألوان والعلامات ببرامج تناسل معتمدة، لكن كانت مقصودة للتمازج مع خلفية الحيوان ولإرسال علامات هامة. والعلامات حول وجه القط مقصودة للتأكيد على تعابيره فمثلاً الخطوط القاتمة حول الفم تعظم من التهمير، والقطة الأنثى (الملكة) لها علامة قاتمة على ذيلها مما يجعل من السهل على القطط الصغيرة أن تتبعها بأمان عبر العشب الطويل.










**القطة السيامية تبقى اختياراً شائعاً لدى بعض المالكين، فهم لا يقدرون فقط منظرها الأنيق وعلامات الألوان العاكسة ولكن يستمتعون بصفتها القوية وطبيعتها المرحة وهذا ما يجعل هذه القطة مسلية.







**قطة حمراء فضية (Silver Red Devon Rex) وهذا النوع نشيط ومسلي ومحبوب ولها ميزة إضافية أنها تحتاج للتمشيط ويتم التمشيط مرة واحدة بالأسبوع ويدوياً من ناحية العنق إلى الذيل.










**يجد العديد من الناس الشكل الجيد والغريب للـ Birman الذي لا يُقاوم مع فروة حريرية ونقاط ملونة وذلك كعلامات مميزة والـBirman أكثر دقة من النوع الطويل الشعر ولكنه أعرض وأكثر عضلات من النوع الشرقي الحقيقي.









**النوع البورمي Burmeseمنحدر من أصل أجنبي، أنثى بنية مستوردة إلى أميركا من بورما في الثلاثينيات وتزاوجت مع قط سيامي في غياب الزوج المناسب وتظهر هنا قطة بورمية تقليدية بنية وأحد الألوان الجديدة التي أصبحت أكثر شيوعاً. والبلاتينيوم (Platinum) تدعى أحياناً Lilac، ولونها الفضي الوردي الجميل مؤكد بفروتها القصيرة والسميكة وهذا اللون مع لون الشوكولا تم تناسله أولاً في الولايات المتحدة في أواخر الستينات إلى السبعينات ومن الصعب تمييزه حتى يصبح عمر القطة عدة أسابيع.











**قطط ليس لها نَسَبْ أتت بكل الأشكال والمقاسات ويتم اختيارها بدقة من أجل لونها وعلاماتها وليس مثل قطط السلالات يمكن توقع مزاجها.










**القطة البورمية مقيّمة من أجل فرائها الناعم والقصير، وبالرغم من أنها نوع أجنبي فإن لها جسماً مدوراً منسجم مع الفرو وهذا يعطي القطة شكلاً منسجماً بشكل رائع وهذا يظهر اللون رائعاً. وهنا يترافق النوع Chocolate و Cream. وليس لهما علامات مميزة أخرى، ولكن البورمي متوفر بتشكيلات Tortie ولها شكل مبقع وهنالك تسع تشكيلات بقعية وكلها لها عيون صفراء وأخصائيي التناسل في أميركا يفضلون الجسم المدور الجيد والرأس والعينان كذلك.










**شعر طويل ثنائي اللون وتأتي في أي لون واحد معروف ومندمج بتراكيب محببة وهو اللون Magpie أو الأبيض – الأسود. وفي قطة ذات السلالة فإن الألوان الثنائية مفضلة بين() من الفروات أبيض ولكن الاختلافات التي يكون فيها اللون مقتصراً على الحالات الشاذة يمكن أن يكون مقبولاً وقد تبدو القطة أحياناً (سوداء-بيضاء) ولكن في الحقيقة هي قطة لها فروة سوداء بنية صفراء بدون بقع حمراء مرئية.









**عض الألوان المنجزة في القطط عن طريق اختيار سلالة غير عادية جداً. من كان يعتقد أنه من الممكن الحصول على بريق هذه الـ Chinchilla؟ هذه القطط تنتمي إلى المجموعة الفضية من النماذج ذات الشعر الطويل وسميت من بعد القوارض الأمريكية الجنوبية التي فروتها الداخلية ملونة بالأبيض وعلى كل حال في هذه القطط الحالة معكوسة.












**لون أزرق ناعم وجميل يُرى أنه له تأثير عظيم في هذا النوع الأجنبي والقطط الزرقاء اللون تتكاثر في بطن واحد من حين لآخر وهذه تم اختيارها لتناسل السلالات الزرقاء الحالية وهنالك عدة أنواع زرقاء معروفة من بين القطط ذات الجسم الشرقي بما في ذلك القطط الروسية الفضية والـ Korat وتتضمن القطط الزرقاء ذات الشعر القصير القطط البريطانية والفرنسية الفضية.











**قطة ذات شعر طويل، وبدون شك جميلة ولكن تتضمن الكثير من العناية والتمشيط إذا كان يجب أن تظهر على أفضل حالة، ومعظم سلالات الشعر الطويل هذه الأيام منحدرة من القطط الآتية لبريطانيا من تركيا وإيران في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر وتدعى بالفارسية وهذه القطة الفضية واحدة من العديد من التشكيلات الملونة الحديثة الرائعة.








**قطة رمادية أليفة قصيرة الشعر ومتموجة الخطوط. هي فكرة كل شخص لحيوان عائلي منزلي يجلس قرب النار. وفي الحقيقة من كل القطط فإنها تحمل تشابهاً كبيراً للنمر المخطط أو سلفها القطة الوحشية (البرية) الرمادية وهي أصل كل الحيوانات الأليفة، سواء هي من النوع الكلاسيكي أو الملطخ وهو نوع من القطط الرمادية أو أية ألوان أخرى للقطط حيث السمات الرمادية والخطوط المتموجة مكبوتة والقطط الحمراء والبنية هي الأكثر إئتلافاً ولكن تشكيلة القطة الرمادية المتموجة يمكن أن توجد في أي الألوان الأخرى الرئيسية الذاتية.










**واحد من أذهل الأنواع ذات الشعر الطويل وهو Black-tipped Smoke (أسود مخطط دخاني) مع هيئة شكل طوق حول العنق شاحب وكبير وفرو كثيف حريري أزرق قاتم ومثل كل (Smokes) الخطوط طويلة حيث تبدو القطة ذات لون واحد. وعندما تتحرك فقط تبدو الفروة الداخلية أكثر شحوباً وتصبح مرئية وتعطي تأثيراً كالبصيص المدهش ويوجد أيضاً اختلاف بالنوع SmokeBlue-tipped الأزرق المخطط الدخاني










**الأصول الشرقية السيامية واضحة بشكل رائع في رأسها ذو الشكل المرصوص وساقين أنيقتين وجسم لدن وذيل طويل.الساقان الأنيقتان طويلتان مع مخالب رقيقة، وفروتها الناعمة والقصيرة تُظهر ألوانها الجميلة كما في هذه القطة الزرقاء الجميلة.










**بعض القطط لا تنسجم لأحد نوعي الجسم الرئيسيين: النوع اللدن الشرقي (الأجنبي) أو النوع السمين. الحبشي(Abyssinian) على سبيل المثال هو النوع الأجنبي ولكن ليس لدناً وأنيقاً مثل القطة الشرقية الكلاسيكية السيامية، وهذا لا يستدعي القول أنه ليس جميلاً أو غريباً، وبالفعل فإن القط الحبشي أحد السلالات الأكثر جاذبية مع جسم طويل الذيل عضلي وممشوق وأذنان كبيرتان ومدببتان والرأس ذو شكل مرصوص دائري ومزيج من النوعين مع عينين لوزيتين معبرتين بشكل رائع والفرو كثيف جداً وقصير وهو بني شاحب أو أسود ولكن يوجد نوع أحمر وأزرق ومنظره الجيد المميز يميزه على أنه ذو صلة بالقطة Sacred (المقدسة) التي عبدت من قبل المصريين القدماء وكسبت عدة أسماء دلع واصفة لها في الماضي مثل Rabbit (الأرنب) و Bunny .وبالرغم من سلالته الرائعة فإنه يتمتع بطعم الحياة خارج البيت










**القط الصومالي نسخة طويلة الشعر من الإثيوبي الغريب. وبالرغم من أن سلالته ليست طويلة ومميزة إلا أنه جذاب و يظهركل الصفات الفيزيائية الأساسية والشخصية المسلية. كلا النوعان الصومالي والحبشي(الإثيوبي) حيويان ولهما بريقهما وسريعان بتعلم حيلة أو حيلتين و كلاهما مرافقان ممتازان وليسا مناسبين لشقة صغيرة بدون حديقة. بالرغم من التأثير الرائع للنوع الصومالي ذو اللون الكلاسيكي في فروة حريرية طويلة إلا أنه يأخذ بعض الوقت حتى يميز كسلالة. وبالرغم من أنه متطور منذ زمن بعيد في الثلاثينات إلا أنه لم يقبل رسمياً حتى السبعينات. والفرو الفاخر للنوع الصومالي يعطيه شكلاً وحشياً ولكن سمته أنه متحضر تماماً ، والنوع الصومالي Usual المصور هنا في الوسط لونه بني متورد ومميز بلون بني غامق أو أسود، لكن توجد تنوعات لونية أخرى وتتضمن ,SorrelRed بالإضافة إلى الأزرق الفضي ومرافقيه المصورين هنا.


*


----------



## Mary Gergees (27 ديسمبر 2009)

*بجد الموضوع جميل يا قمر
ميررررررررسى​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2009)

كائنات في قمه الجمال

عندنا واحده

تجنن الصور 

و المعلومات

شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 ديسمبر 2009)

معلومات رائعه 
شكرا ليكى على المعلومات
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Coptic Man (28 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل اووووي

وفيه معلومات حلوة عن القطط جديدة 

تم نقله للمنتدي الثقافي

شكرا عالموضوع الجميل 

وربنا معاكي​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اسماشيل
على المعلومات الجميلة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## caroline_ramzy (19 مارس 2010)

يا بنات انا عندى قطتين توئم بلدى بس انا مربياهم فى بيتى من ساعت ماتولدو و بوديهم للدوكتور و بطعمهم بس عيزة اديهم لحد كويس لانى مهاجرة,, هما 7 شهور و لونهم اصفرو و طيبيين خالص, بلز لو حد ممكن ياخودهم او ممكن يكون عارف حد ياخدهم يكلمنى ..


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2010)

Mary Gergees قال:


> *بجد الموضوع جميل يا قمر​*
> 
> *ميررررررررسى*


 



KOKOMAN قال:


> معلومات رائعه
> 
> شكرا ليكى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​







:download:


شكرا ليكم احبائى 
لمشاركاتكم الجميلة المشجعة


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> موضوع جميل اووووي
> 
> 
> وفيه معلومات حلوة عن القطط جديدة
> ...







:download:

لم اضعة بالقسم الثقافى 
لانى لا اتذكر مصدرة 

وقوانين القافى صارمة 
بوضع المصدر 

شكرا جزيلا كوبتك 






​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2010)

موضوع جميل 

ومعلومات مهمه 

ميرسى جداااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمعلومات المفيدة دى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------

